# Fake BPC-157?



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Hello People,

I purchased some BPC-157 from www.peptidesuk.co took 50mcg orally last night, seemed OK and this morning took 100mcg subQ (in back fat for "testing" purposes).

However, I've had a splitting headache all day and some real irritability. I'm also in the process of quitting ciggarettes/nicotine and slipped up and had 3 last night after 5 days abstinence.

Is this a normal side effect of BPC-157, withdrawal from nicotine (I'm sure it was never this bad though), or could this be a bad peptide?

Has anyone ordered or even heard of the site here, can anyone vouch for this stuff?

Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes I've used it. Never had an issue. You shouldn't take it orally. Also I wouldn't go into your back with the volume of nerves there. That's just me though.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

I have never had any sides from BPC157 or tb500, Sub Q in to back fat shouldnt be a problem I used to jab my mate there for his Back issues with tb500 and he had no issues

I wouldnt think taking it orrally would do anything, but i could be wrong


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

I just had a look at that link as I'm always looking to check sources out. Personally I'd stay the f**k away. It's clearly a rip off of www.peptidesuk.com

Any site that holdshe it's severs on .Co I stay clear of. Just go to a site that's well known man.


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> However, I've had a splitting headache all day and some real irritability. I'm also in the process of quitting ciggarettes/nicotine and slipped up and had 3 last night after 5 days abstinence.
> 
> Is this a normal side effect of BPC-157, withdrawal from nicotine (I'm sure it was never this bad though), or could this be a bad peptide?


 I'm not saying that you either do or that you either don't have an issue with your peptides, or that they do not agree with you in some way as no one can probably answer that without testing the actual peptides and your personal reaction to them, but one thing I can say is that one of the hardest things I ever did was give up smoking. F***ed me up for weeks, if not months, and was as irritable as I can be. I also had headaches as I was more "stressed" for a few weeks while coming off. The worst headaches I've ever had in my life was coming off of caffeine, but that's another story.

Personally, never had an issue with BPC, even at 350mcg.

Never heard of your source before.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Yeah I basically thought the site was the .com and realised after I ordered.

Might trash it and just take the loss for now.

Thanks for the info. Dave, I thought it was available orally as it is naturally occurring in gastric juices. Only what I have read.

Yeah the back thing I was worried about that too but I read that it has to be I kected as close to the injury site as possible. Am I wrong here? I'd much prefer to do subq in back or belly abdominal fat the same as with ipam/mod combo.

Yeah I'm thinking it may have been nicotine withdrawals but still when I tried to contact the seller it was a dead link. Very suspicious.

So are we good with peptidesuk.com or is peptides-uk.com the trusted one around here?

I used to order from purepeptides.co.uk but they don't stock bpc 

Thanks again guys for the info


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

I get mine from uk-peptides.com and very impressed with their peps and service. However, if you have a trawl through previous posts, I think Pscarb did a comparison a few years ago and rated what he thought was the best brands from the uk. The thread was mentioned again recently, so shouldn't be too hard to find.

I believe BPC can be taken orally and still have an effect. There are a number of published articles, just google "BPC-157 systemically" and have a read. I personally believe that localised injections would be superior though.

As far as I know, TB can't be taken orally, only sub-q. Never tried it though, BPC sorted problems out by itself.


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

Some bed time reading pal:-

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/195359-peptides-comparison-test/?page=1&do=embed


----------

